# Sad, sad news



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/fishing/news/story?page=world_record_bass_dies


----------



## chickenhawk (Oct 2, 2007)

thats a cool story,i have never heard of dottie.


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

Kinda like Captain Ahab & Moby.....



I liked the story, too bad about Dottie though....


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

She was a legend in the bass fishing world. I remember when the news broke in 2006 that the record had been broken and the Bass world went nuts. The article mentions her being "foul hooked" but the real controversy was because folks were saying he had actually "snagged" her with a jig while she was on bed. Now it became more than just someone claiming the recored with a foul hooked fish, you are actually talking about something that is just unethical....purposefully snagging a bed fish.

Man this is a true loss of a legend:angel:angel


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

What a GREAT story.........................


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I remember reading about that fish and story years ago. Its sad she died but I'm glad no one caught her and record still holds. I wonder how many Dottie's are out there now?????


----------

